# Lamb socks/tights



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I had the strangest thing happen a few weeks ago. We went into a new fabric store in town. Granted we live in a very conservative area and frankly so are we. We dress and act like country folk. We walk in and the people are sitting behind the desk with no smile, etc. I ask if they have any materials with a good percentage of lycra in them. Without hesitation the man stood up and told me very loudly in a preachy voice, we do not carry that trash. My DH was with me and we quickly exited to never return. I also will make sure that others know this story even though I still don't understand it. If they would have asked me I would have explained I make lamb tights/socks that go on lambs when you shear them off and take them to shows. It helps to keep their hides tight and warm. 

I'm still confused by this. We have been in this area for 3 years now. My DH is a supervisor for a state dept. here and until a few months ago I volunteered as a CASA and now I just work on the farm. We don't know a lot of folks unless we met them through our work. I had never seen these folks before.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A simple &#8220;Sorry, we don&#8217;t carry lycra.&#8221; would suffice, or even &#8220;We only carry cotton and cotton blends.&#8221;

I wonder how long they will be open.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I'd have asked him "what kind of trash do you carry"? There's no excuse for his behavior and I'd bet the store won't do well with that kind of attitude.


----------

